# Jackson Bowhunters (Ohio) $1000 Shoot



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

May 2nd and 3rd, More info posted in the regional shoots forum. Don't miss this one, we had a great time last year at this shoot and hope to do the same again this year. Feel free to PM me with any questions.


----------



## TerryJr (Mar 16, 2004)

This will be a good warm up for the Triple Crown!!
Terry Jr.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

If you guys set a great course like last years Bedford will have a tuff act to follow


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

We'll do what we can to improve on last years shoot. May be tough though.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

*mocheese*

Was you at lone eagle team shoot? I thought you mite have been the guy with the big muscles.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*Yeah I was there*

Good shoot, even though I personally didn't shoot well.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*ttt*

only one week away


----------



## bow_tech32 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Directions*

Where is the course located at? Im from McAuthur but I live in Woodsfield now so if you tell me where abouts it is should have a good idea.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

We are located on Jisco West Road close to Hammertown Lake.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

The address for Jackson Bowhunters is: 
4701 Jisco West Road 
Jackson, Ohio 45640


----------



## micedray (Jan 4, 2004)

*classes*

What are the classes that shoot for the money shoot?


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*Classes*

We follow IBO rules and classes, are biggest classes are usually; HC, FHC, MBO and MBR. We can do any of the IBO classes but the payouts will be according to the number of people in the class (last year HC and MBO payed out the most).


----------



## Ultra_Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

Going to be a great shoot hope to see everybody there! and GOOD LUCK.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*ttt*

ttt, just about got everything ready to go. Should be a great shoot.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*Results*

Here are the results from the shoot. Thanks to all who attended.
HC
Sam Garber 416-15
Heath Fesler 411-15
Jake Manering 406-16
Mike Debolt 404-14
Ron Cooper 402-17
Jason Cooper 402-16
Kyle Clark 399-16
Terry Muncie 399-12
Mike Nicely 399-12
Jeremy Brooks 397-10
Doug Holman 394-15
Mark Dingee 388-12
Charlie Enoch 388-12
Nathan Sanders 377-10
Tim Holloway 376-8
Kevin Pritchard 374-8
Ted Mick 371-7
Joe ? 366-8
Dave Cryder 360-8
Matt Kemp 359-5
Chris Bird 357-7
Craig Gifford 357-3
Penn White 354-4
Beau Fortner 349-6
Bruce Smith 349-2
Chris Riley 343-0
Tony White 334-6
Tony Conley 334-0
Nicky Burton 332-4
Jay Mitchell 317-4


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*Mbo*

Kelsey Johnson 403-21
Billy Biggers 402-15
Terry Bridenbaugh Jr. 401-16
Brian Deal 398-17
Thomas White 392-11
Johnny Futhey 386-7
Greg Sias 381-8
Wayne Risner 376-10
Kevin Miller 370-10
Jerry Watters 363-6
Brian Hawks 358-6
Shawn McDaniel 352-10
James Woodey 349-3
Tim Slack 347-8
Robert Holden 332-5
Ethan Heiney 270-3
Joe Gritt
Kenny Moon
Dylan Cryder
AAron McCafferty
Bill Ruck


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*Results*

MBR
Howie Crace 406-17
Tom Toland 399-16
Shawn Riley 377-13
Dale Brown 374-10
Joe Foster 361-7
Cecil Tripp

FHC
Missy Crace 394-10
Stacie Bridenbaugh 351-7

TRAD
C. Haddox 125-0

YOUTH
Ryan Hawks 408-12
Nathan Crace 404-14
TR Bridenbaugh 355-7

MSR
Terry Bridenbaugh Sr. 390-10
David Horton 384-15
Pat Kinsel 371-11
Doug Erwin 364-5
Sonny Terry 324-3

SHC
Mike Spray 394-15
Gary Whitt 376-8

MBF
Ron Hayburn 382-13

CUB
Amber Risner 413
Noah Sias 367-12
Austin Riley 247-5

FBR
Jill Triplett 354-4


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*Hope I didn't miss anyone*

and sorry if I messed anyone's name up (some of them were kind of hard to read). Thanks again. JW


----------



## md18421 (May 5, 2009)

*Great shoot!*

I do have one question about the first place hunter score how can you shoot 16 up with only 15 11's? I think that score card needs checked!


----------



## micedray (Jan 4, 2004)

Thanks for posting. Will you be posting the amounts won? Would you check the score of the HC winner. 416 with 15?


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

That is my screw up. I believe it should be 416-20. Sorry fellows. 16 up with 15 11s would be kind of hard to do.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

I will try to post the payouts but it may take me a few days as I don't have that info. Whoever was taking care of mailing out checks has that info. Sorry.


----------

